# Your TV Does Not Support This Program's Content Protection



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Question for the forum. On my Genie, I have the signal going thru a ViewHD 2 Port HDMI 1x2 Powered Splitter to my Sharp 60 inch and my Epson HD projector. This has worked great, as it has a mirror image on both screens. It still works fine up until today, when I noticed the premium channels like HBO and Starz have the message listed above. I also have an HR24 input into the Sharp and there are no issues with that input. Also, none of my other receivers are giving me that message. So I assume it is the powered splitter not being fully HDCP compliant. That sound right? Also, any suggestions on which powered splitter to buy to take care of this issue? BTW, the good folks at Directv suggested a better HDMI cable. Maybe that's it (although all my HDMI cables in my house are the same). Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

First Try Restarting the Receiver - either from the menu or the RED Button After the TV picture comes back - see if the message clears


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

WestDC said:


> First Try Restarting the Receiver - either from the menu or the RED Button After the TV picture comes back - see if the message clears


Tried that. Did not go away.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

In my experience, that message appears when you're using the HDMI and component outputs together. By any chance, did someone plug in a component video cable?


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> In my experience, that message appears when you're using the HDMI and component outputs together. By any chance, did someone plug in a component video cable?


Nope. All HDMI. One way to be for sure is to take the cable running to the splitter and run straight to the TV. That should at least narrow it down to the splitter???


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Sure looks like an HDCP problem with the splitter, although it could be that your projector is not HDCP compliant. Check it out by running the Genie direct to the projector and tune to a premium channel. If that works OK, then you need to try another splitter. Powered splitters from Monoprice seem to support HDCP correctly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you tried resetting the HDMI splitter?


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

well it could be a Digital Rights Management(DRM) issue which is a built in antipiracy feature of the two communication HDMI uses. May have to convert to componenet for both devices to fix video issue on both, try unplugging on of the HDMIs and if that resolves it until you plug one back in it is DRM issue


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

chaney said:


> well it could be a Digital Rights Management(DRM) issue which is a built in antipiracy feature of the two communication HDMI uses. May have to convert to componenet for both devices to fix video issue on both, try unplugging on of the HDMIs and if that resolves it until you plug one back in it is DRM issue


That's what HDCP is, it's the copy protection protocol for DRM....


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

HDMI licensing contracts require devices that output HDMI be able to revoke invalid or compromised HDCP keys, which is typically accomplished via a firmware update for devices like set tops, BD players and so on. It is possible Directv distributes revocation lists via satellite though more likely they arrive in firmware updates. Was the firmware on your HR24 updated around the time this quit working?

Almost all powered HDMI splitters use faked HDCP keys - the exceptions are the higher priced brand names in the higher end / pro gear world like Gefen. Your splitter's key may have been revoked. If so, there's nothing you can do about it except replace it, and realize it may happen again eventually...


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Have you tried resetting the HDMI splitter?


Duh! Of course...... NOT! Good advice. That worked. I appreciate it!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JimAtTheRez said:


> Duh! Of course...... NOT! Good advice. That worked. I appreciate it!


Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## bungi43 (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay...I am now suddenly having a similar problem...but a step further.

I have my DirecTV box going into a 1X4 powered splitter. Two of the outputs go directly to televisions, the other two go to Pioneer Elite receivers. One of the two TV's I am now getting this error and no sound, but on my other TV I am. The one without power is a 4 year old Panasonic Plasma, the one getting sound is probably a 5 or 6 year old Sony LCD. Prior to me noticing it yesterday, everything had been working just fine. I tried resetting the receiver, and though it was fine, but when I changed the input of my TV and then back to the input for the Satellite...boom, no sound. I reset my receiver and then got the error that is in the subject line.

So I have tried resetting the receiver, and I have reset the powered splitter and no luck. Any other suggestions that aren't listed above?

Sidenote: If I got into the DirecTV box and change the sound output from Dolby Digital to Stereo, the sound on the Panasonic TV comes on.


----------



## bungi43 (Jan 17, 2011)

Quick Update:

I took the power splitter completely out the equation.

I hooked the TV directly up to the box...and the sound works. I then hooked the box directly into my Receiver...and then I get no volume out of the TV. While obviously when I am hooked into my receiver I use my surround sound...I was hoping that the TV would still produce sound (as it used to)...but now it doesn't.

Was there a recent update by DirecTV?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

OK.
DirectV Receiver (which one?) direct to the TV. HDMI, yes? No issue, correct?
DirecTV receiver to the pioneer and then to the TV, both connections HDMI - no picture/sound plus the error message. Correct?
Means that for some reason your Pioneer is not allowing the HDCP copy protection test through to the TV and back. How old is the Pioneer? Have you checked to see if the Pioneer has a firmware update available?

Yes, HDCP on all channels is new. Not DirecTV's choice, the movie/TV industry is insisting on it.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

texasbrit said:


> OK.
> DirectV Receiver (which one?) direct to the TV. HDMI, yes? No issue, correct?
> DirecTV receiver to the pioneer and then to the TV, both connections HDMI - no picture/sound plus the error message. Correct?
> Means that for some reason your Pioneer is not allowing the HDCP copy protection test through to the TV and back. How old is the Pioneer? Have you checked to see if the Pioneer has a firmware update available?
> ...


No I read it as he's now trying a kind of a mixture TB.

DIRECTV receiver output to a powered 1 x 4 HDMI splitter. Then two outputs from the splitter to feed two TVs directly and the other two outputs to separate AVRs for each TV for the Dolby surround sound.

Was working at first, then the dreaded HDCP message returned on one of the TVs I understand.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I wasn't referring to his original config, just the ones he was using for testing, or am I confused?


----------



## pjcool28 (Dec 8, 2015)

Your TV does not support this programs protection content. Replace the HDMI cable with component cables to view program. I have seen many threads like this but none in my situation .

I'm running a genie hr44 and 3 mini genies around the house. Have same setup for 2 years.

Suddenly, when i turn on TV. The message pops up for 3 seconds. But i can watch the channels perfectly. 

ODD!

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Eben (Sep 10, 2007)

I get these randomly when changing channels; I believe it has to do with the HDMI "handshake" taking a smidge too long to complete, thus the "error" prompt.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I get them too, have no idea why.

Rich


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Same here, it started recently on certain channels, mostly CNN.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

pjcool28 said:


> Your TV does not support this programs protection content. Replace the HDMI cable with component cables to view program. I have seen many threads like this but none in my situation .
> 
> I'm running a genie hr44 and 3 mini genies around the house. Have same setup for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Go into Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display and find NATIVE and set it to off.
Then go to Display, resolutions and uncheck all but the 1080i if you have a 1080p TV.
This way the Handshake does not take as long because the resolution is not changing.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I was about to replace all of my hdmi cables, bu nah. The message goes away after a second.


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Jun 15, 2007)

I've been having this issue for a while now. I have never had an issue with this until recently (Last 6-8 months). I have my Genie going through an XB1 console. Not sure why this started happening, or how to fix it! I have replaced HDMI cables, turned off and unplugged all equipment for 10 min, changed native to off and unchecked all but 1080P. And it seems to be getting worse! I have the first Genie model, do you think upgrading to the current model would do the trick? And have they found out how to save programs stored on your DVR?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Replacing DVRs means loosing all of your shows. No way to transfer. Also, try bypassing the XB1 and see if the error continues.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> I've been having this issue for a while now. I have never had an issue with this until recently (Last 6-8 months). I have my Genie going through an XB1 console. Not sure why this started happening, or how to fix it! I have replaced HDMI cables, turned off and unplugged all equipment for 10 min, changed native to off and unchecked all but 1080P. And it seems to be getting worse! I have the first Genie model, do you think upgrading to the current model would do the trick? And have they found out how to save programs stored on your DVR?


The Xbox1 is notorious for HDCP issues. You will probably have to connect the Genie direct to the TV.


----------



## Scoob8888 (Apr 23, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Go into Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display and find NATIVE and set it to off.
> Then go to Display, resolutions and uncheck all but the 1080i if you have a 1080p TV.
> This way the Handshake does not take as long because the resolution is not changing.


What if u have a 1080i TV ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Scoob8888 said:


> What if u have a 1080i TV ?


then don't check 1080p, just 1080i

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

As of yesterday I can no longer watch HD channels (sd still works) on my Mitsubishi dlp tv connected through the 3D starter kit box. luckily D* no longer has any linear 3D channels so I don't need the kit hooked up in between the tv and STB. Imagine if there were linear 3D channels left it would be a hassle connecting and disconnecting cables just for the HDCP to work properly. Now I Have my hr24 hooked up straight to the tv and it works fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm still able to run HDMI to my main TV in the LR (through an HDMI switcher) and component to TV in the BR.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'm still able to run HDMI to my main TV in the LR (through an HDMI switcher) and component to TV in the BR.


But when the HDMI switcher is set to select the DIRECTV box, what happens to the component output to the BR when the LR TV is turned off?

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

The


HoTat2 said:


> But when the HDMI switcher is set to select the DIRECTV box, what happens to the component output to the BR when the LR TV is turned off?
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


Nothing, it still works fine. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones?


----------



## nickg2 (Nov 28, 2005)

I am REALLY getting fed up with this crap. Change a channel I get a blank screen or that stupid pop-up message. Sometimes have to power my box off/on a couple of times to get a picture to come back up. 

Might be time to switch to Dish if DTV doesn't find a way to fix this. MADDENING!!!!!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

What's your configuration? DirecTV model #? AVR? TV?


----------



## nickg2 (Nov 28, 2005)

texasbrit said:


> What's your configuration? DirecTV model #? AVR? TV?


HR44-500 going directly into HDMI on my tv. And I tried all 4 ports, same problem. Even tried different HDMI cables just to A-B it. This issue never popped up until about 3 months ago or so. Have no issues with my Genie Mini going into HDMI on my little dinky 19" Sansui TV in the bedroom.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

nickg2 said:


> HR44-500 going directly into HDMI on my tv. And I tried all 4 ports, same problem. Even tried different HDMI cables just to A-B it. This issue never popped up until about 3 months ago or so. Have no issues with my Genie Mini going into HDMI on my little dinky 19" Sansui TV in the bedroom.


Any chance you could try swapping the HR44 and Mini's locations for a few days? Might help narrow down whether it is a problem with the HR44 itself or some specific type of compatibility issue between the HR44 and your model of TV it is connected to.


----------



## pjcool28 (Dec 8, 2015)

Changed to native off and checked only 1080i.....still happening.


.any other ideas?! Thanks in advance


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Started getting this message this morning on every channel with my Genie directly connected to a Philips 47" TV that is about 6 years old. Tried resetting the receiver and powering the TV off an on. It was working fine at 1:00 am when I turned it off and this morning nothing. Was there an update overnight that might have caused this?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Eben said:


> I get these randomly when changing channels; I believe it has to do with the HDMI "handshake" taking a smidge too long to complete, thus the "error" prompt.


That's also been my experience. I just ignore the message, which disappears within a second or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The message on mine used to go away within a second or two. Now it does not and I cannot get any channel and that message is continually on the screen. I can use it when I remove the HDMI cable and use the component cables. But still...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> The message on mine used to go away within a second or two. Now it does not and I cannot get any channel and that message is continually on the screen. I can use it when I remove the HDMI cable and use the component cables. But still...


I have been running my TV with the component cables since this message popped up in about 2010. Unless you plan to buy 1080p PPV movies you can only get 1080i and 720p programming anyway. The component cables work flawlessly for me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> The message on mine used to go away within a second or two. Now it does not and I cannot get any channel and that message is continually on the screen. I can use it when I remove the HDMI cable and use the component cables. But still...


Have you tried changing the tv input to something else then back?

Have you tried putting your recover into native mode then switching to ESPN then to TNT then back to ESPN?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I did change the TV input to HDMI 2 and back to HDMI 1 and that didn't work. Also I tried pulling the HDMI cable and putting it back and that didn't help. So this morning I was going to try your other suggestion so I pulled the component cables and put the same HDMI cable back in. It works fine now for some reason. Thanks for the input.


----------



## AnimalLover (Aug 5, 2016)

I have the same issue. DirectTv did send me the component cables but I am still not able to get the error message to go away. I have replaced the component cables with the HDMI cable. Still cannot view tv.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

*"Your TV does not support this programs protection content. Replace the HDMI cable with component cables to view program."*

I get the above message very occasionally - maybe once a month - and it only appears when I'm powering up my TV/receiver. I had my HR44 and one mini installed about seven months ago and this problem started occurring about three months after installation. And it only happens on the TV that the mini is connected to.

In my case, when the message comes on, I get no picture or sound and the message doesn't go away after a few seconds (or minutes). I normally have to power off my TV/receiver several times before the issue finally resolves itself. All I know is I do not want to replace my HDMI cable with a component cable, since the picture quality via component cable is inferior. I don't believe this has anything to do with my cables or TV; I'm certain it stems from some glitch in the way the DTV signal gets to me. But since I am not at all tech savvy, it seems to be something I'll just have to deal with.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

scrybigtv said:


> *"Your TV does not support this programs protection content. Replace the HDMI cable with component cables to view program."*
> 
> I get the above message very occasionally - maybe once a month - and it only appears when I'm powering up my TV/receiver. I had my HR44 and one mini installed about seven months ago and this problem started occurring about three months after installation. And it only happens on the TV that the mini is connected to.
> 
> In my case, when the message comes on, I get no picture or sound and the message doesn't go away after a few seconds (or minutes). I normally have to power off my TV/receiver several times before the issue finally resolves itself. All I know is I do not want to replace my HDMI cable with a component cable, since the picture quality via component cable is inferior. I don't believe this has anything to do with my cables or TV; I'm certain it stems from some glitch in the way the DTV signal gets to me. But since I am not at all tech savvy, it seems to be something I'll just have to deal with.


First, the picture with component cables is not inferior is on par with HDMI. Try changing your HDMI cable, this is usually the cause when you get the afore mentioned message.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

scrybigtv said:


> *"Your TV does not support this programs protection content. Replace the HDMI cable with component cables to view program."*
> 
> I get the above message very occasionally - maybe once a month - and it only appears when I'm powering up my TV/receiver. I had my HR44 and one mini installed about seven months ago and this problem started occurring about three months after installation. And it only happens on the TV that the mini is connected to.
> 
> In my case, when the message comes on, I get no picture or sound and the message doesn't go away after a few seconds (or minutes). I normally have to power off my TV/receiver several times before the issue finally resolves itself. All I know is I do not want to replace my HDMI cable with a component cable, since the picture quality via component cable is inferior. I don't believe this has anything to do with my cables or TV; I'm certain it stems from some glitch in the way the DTV signal gets to me. But since I am not at all tech savvy, it seems to be something I'll just have to deal with.


Try this to see if it helps.
Use the TV remote and turn the TV ON.
Then use the DTV remote and turn the receiver on about 3 seconds after the TV is on.
What could be happening is the receiver is trying to "talk" to the TV and the TV is just not quite awake yet and does not answer the receiver. When this happens you get the message.

As Peds said already, the Component cables are equal to the HDMI for video quality. I changed mine the first time I got that message in 2010. My picture is awesome.
If you do this you would then need to run an digital or optical audio cable to the AVR from the receiver if you are running one.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

AnimalLover said:


> I have the same issue. DirectTv did send me the component cables but I am still not able to get the error message to go away. I have replaced the component cables with the HDMI cable. Still cannot view tv.


You must remove the HDMI cable from the TV and the receiver to use the component cables.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Try this to see if it helps.
> Use the TV remote and turn the TV ON.
> Then use the DTV remote and turn the receiver on about 3 seconds after the TV is on.
> What could be happening is the receiver is trying to "talk" to the TV and the TV is just not quite awake yet and does not answer the receiver. When this happens you get the message.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion; I'll give it a try. If that doesn't stop the issue, I'll change out the HDMI cable.


----------



## tvl76 (Dec 7, 2006)

Old thread, but I have a similar issue.
I have 2 TV's connected to a mini. One with the component dongle and the other with HDMI.

If I turn on the receiver and only the component connected TV, I get the error message and it stays on screen.
If I then turn on the HDMI TV, the message immediately goes away. I can also then turn off the HDMI TV without the error message appearing.

Question, In order to avoid having to turn on the HDMI TV, just to view the Component TV, Would an HDMI splitter do the trick?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tvl76 said:


> Old thread, but I have a similar issue.
> I have 2 TV's connected to a mini. One with the component dongle and the other with HDMI.
> 
> If I turn on the receiver and only the component connected TV, I get the error message and it stays on screen.
> ...


Just make sure it is a powered splitter and it will send the HDCP signal back to the receiver, same as the TV would.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I've periodically gotten this message even though all my equipment is HDCP compliable. A gentle touch of the HDMI cable removes the message and restores reception. When I had my C61K-700 installed the message appeared. I showed the service tech how gently touching the HDMI cable eliminates the message. When I asked him why the message appears even though all my equipment is HDCP compliable and a gentle touch of the HDMI cable eliminates the message he couldn't come up with a explanation.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

If touching the HDMI cable "fixes" it, it is probably some sort of loose/intermittent connection in that HDMI cable or the connector on either end. Since 4K is using a lot more bandwidth and higher frequencies over the HDMI cable, it is more sensitive to issues that would not affect HDMI 1.4 signals.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> If touching the HDMI cable "fixes" it, it is probably some sort of loose/intermittent connection in that HDMI cable or the connector on either end. Since 4K is using a lot more bandwidth and higher frequencies over the HDMI cable, it is more sensitive to issues that would not affect HDMI 1.4 signals.


I use cable management. The Service Tech complimented me on it and ruled out loose connections when he witnessed the message after installing the C61K-700. The issue doesn't happen often but has occurred with my HR44-200, HR54-200 and C61K-700. Changing HDMI cables did not prevent issue from occurring again. My A/V gear are only handled when upgrading equipment so cable disturbance is ruled out.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And run both tvs via hdmi? Yes it should if it's a powered hdmi splitter. But no guarantees if you chose the wrong splitter. Most people have good luck with the ones from monoprice. I know I do in general


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Using cable management doesn't mean the cables can't be to blame, or the connectors, or what the connectors are plugging in to. I've had HDMI cables go bad on me after working reliably for years, and without being touched. The solder joints in the connectors can go bad from simple temperature fluctuations.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

HR54, composite cable and hdmi connected, watching SD, able to watch the live channels fine, tried to record an HBO program and got all black with the copy protection message, pulled out HDMI cable will try to record again.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

GordonGekko said:


> HR54, composite cable and hdmi connected, watching SD, able to watch the live channels fine, tried to record an HBO program and got all black with the copy protection message, pulled out HDMI cable will try to record again.


HR54... HDMI .... but SD?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

ejbvt said:


> HR54... HDMI .... but SD?


If he's connecting with both HDMI and composite, it will downgrade the HDMI output to SD.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

slice1900 said:


> If he's connecting with both HDMI and composite, it will downgrade the HDMI output to SD.


Now that I pulled the HDMI connection from the TV the copy protection is gone, I will try another experiment, connecting composite to av stereo while using hdmi to tv for picture connection, hopefully the copy protection will not kick back on.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Copy protection is on all the time on the HDMI connection. But as slice1900 says, if you want to connect a second( SD ) output to the receiver, both outputs will be SD. This has nothing to do with copy protection, it's because the receiver is not designed to output to two different resolution devices at the same time, although there are multiple connectors they are all driven by a single set of output electronics. And since the composite connection can't be HD, both outputs will be SD.
My guess is that you need to connect to the COMPONENT outputs (red/green/blue ) using the correct HR54 dongle, and then use a component to composite converter. The receiver will think it is outputting to two HD devices so it will work. BUT if you put the HDMI-connected TV on standby, then the HDCP copy protection will fail so you will lose the composite video.

The problem is that you are trying to do something with the receiver it was never designed to do.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GordonGekko said:


> Now that I pulled the HDMI connection from the TV the copy protection is gone, I will try another experiment, connecting composite to av stereo while using hdmi to tv for picture connection, hopefully the copy protection will not kick back on.


as long as the HDMI connection is active, meaning the TV is on, copy protection should not kick in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

